# Left Verses Right Tapi-Tapi #1



## Guro Harold (Jun 23, 2004)

Driver is Left-handed lead.
Defender is Right- handed lead.
Basically, the Driver runs the show, the defender is the hapless uke.  

Please refer to Rich Parson's Single Sinawali thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7644

Please also refer to Datu Dieter's post for L V R Single single sinawali:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=112748&postcount=3
Pattern:
1. L#2 - R#1
2. L#9 - R#8
3. L#1 - R#2
4  L#8 - R#9

Let the four strikes concur with 4 beats.  Therefore the counts, in beats, will be "1 and"  "2 and" "3 and" "4 and".

1. The Driver enters on "3 and" by converting their #1 strike into a payong cover, then transitions it to a punyo strike to chin.

2.  The Defender counters with a left parry then counter-striking with a #1 strike.

3. The Driver counters #1 strike with an inside right parry and right backhand to the face.

4. The Defender left counter parries, then follows with #12 strike.

5. The Driver counters with a right handed outside circle parry, grabbing the Defender's striking hand.

6. The defender clears, Hi-Lo continues.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi folks,

I have 7 examples (with pictures) of left/right tapi tapi in my book, _Advanced Modern Arnis: A Road To Mastery_ in chapter 19 on cross hand training.

I also have a bit on left/right tapi tapi in my newest book, _Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques & TapiTapi Of Modern Arnis._

Dieter Knuettel also has a full tape on the subject.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 24, 2004)

FIWI

I would recommend Dieter's tape on the Tapi drills to anyone that can get them if you want a good progression from which to learn the drills from.  His tape covers both left vs. right and right vs. right versions along with locking, trapping different stick switches etc etc. in an organized progression that he has laid out in his belt ranking.

Also the tape covers two side views as well as a view from the top so you can clearly see the techniques that are presented.

GM Jeff Delaney also has some tapes out that covers the subject as well.  In all honesty I don't think they are as well laid out as Datu Dieter's but the techniques are clearly shown from what I remember.

SM Dan's book is also a good reference source as he has already mentioned.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 24, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Driver is Left-handed lead.
> Defender is Right- handed lead.
> Basically, the Driver runs the show, the defender is the hapless uke.
> 
> ...



Harold

One way to teach some good skills with this drill is to have the driver, when they block/parry the incoming #12 (step 5) is to grab onto the defender's hand as a key for the defender to counter it with a lock.

Or parry it in a circular fashion and grab tight at the end forcing the defender to really have to yank it off.  I don't suggest doing this every time rather have it be part of the drill to have the defender develop his techniques in such a way as to respond to the touch of the person.  Or to put it in an other way respond to the way the feeder feeds him the technique a grab/parry, light guiding force or hard grabbing.

Just wondering do you teach step 5 as a #12 or an over head punyo.  I teach it as a punyo due to the range that the palyers are in.  What do other people teach it as ?  Just curious.

Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Harold
> 
> One way to teach some good skills with this drill is to have the driver, when they block/parry the incoming #12 (step 5) is to grab onto the defender's hand as a key for the defender to counter it with a lock.
> 
> ...





			
				The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Just wondering do you teach step 5 as a #12 or an over head punyo.  I teach it as a punyo due to the range that the palyers are in.  What do other people teach it as ?  Just curious.
> Mark



I teach primarily as a punyo but also teach as a #12 strike too because of the range differences.  The Professor was a genius to teach this drill because it covers a ton of concepts.  I teach it from an isolated attack, left empty-handed self-defense counters, and reversing the roles.

Doing the left-handed self-defense counters against a stike also bridges the gap of trapping hands and the 1980's tape, yellow-book, and pink-book empty-hand self-defense techniques (Someone say empty-handed abanico corto techniques).

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 25, 2004)

A fun game for this is to reverse roles so RT hand = driver too.  you'll find that in "messing up" who's driving? and stealing the wheel it starts to freeflow a little.

just one example....

1. The LEFT HANDED Driver enters on "3 and" by converting their #1 strike into a payong cover, then transitions it to a punyo strike to chin.

2. The RIGHT HANDED Defender counters with an inside  left  parry and left backhand to the face and steals the lead

3. The LEFT HANDED defender (former driver) right counter parries, then follows with #12 strike.


4. The RIGHT HANDED Driver counters with a left handed outside circle parry, grabbing the Defender's striking hand.

5. The defender clears, Hi-Lo continues.

fun fun fun!!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Andy,

I've been playing with seven basic to L v R Tapi-Tapi.  I might show some of them at the Pre-Gathering in August at Ray's.  I don't think that they are a big deal but I like them because they are not fancy and based on the basics and particular sub-systems.

Later,

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 25, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> 
> I've been playing with seven basic to L v R Tapi-Tapi.  I might show some of them at the Pre-Gathering in August at Ray's.  I don't think that they are a big deal but I like them because they are not fancy and based on the basics and particular sub-systems.
> 
> ...



Hey, thats cool!  You'll have to pull me aside on breaks Sat and Sun, I usually have trouble making the Friday nights.  We've been working switching R v R to L v R Sombrada as an entry to L v R Tapi Tapi, more variations on Tapi Tapi would be great!

thanks

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 25, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Hey, thats cool!  You'll have to pull me aside on breaks Sat and Sun, I usually have trouble making the Friday nights.  We've been working switching R v R to L v R Sombrada as an entry to L v R Tapi Tapi, more variations on Tapi Tapi would be great!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Andy


Cool, look forward to seeing them.

By the way, I meant seven basic L v R counters.

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

Here are some variations to be executed after move #5 described earlier in the technical discussion.

The Variation numbers are only an instrument of description.

Variation #1 Palis-Palis Sweep Disarm off of leg/back.

- The disarm was originally taught so that the driver would execute the disarm off of their own leg arm, shoulder, or neck, but I prefer to whack the person on the outside sweep down and whack the back of their back or leg for the disarm.  Notice that if the opponent tries to jump back they flow in Variation #2 or Variation #3.

Variation #2 - Same as #1 but then execute a Side-By-Side throw.

Variation #3 - Same as #1 but then execute a Scoop throw.
- The Scoop or Scooping throw is executed by driver holding the oppenent's wrist with their right hand, while the driver's left hand snakes up between opponent's right arm and neck to hook and execute the throw.  I think of the Scoop throw as a "Same-Side" Mobility throw.

Variation #4 Palis-Palis Sweep Disarm off of leg/back, then reverse direction and  follow-up into a backward lock, finishing with your pleasure of pin.

Variation #5 - Same as #2 but reverse into arm-bar.

Ok, for the finally, I cannot believe that I am releasing this, but this is Variation #6, this is my take on how to make the cover shot of the Yellow Book!!!
- You can execute this after the original move #2 or #4, as soon as the opponent's strikes comes (#1 or #12), the driver will execute an inside circle snake, passing the arm counter-clockwise from about 11:00 to 1:00.

The driver's end position should be behind the opponent's neck.  If you continue the motion, it can used to execute a basic hip throw, however, that is not the purpose, so just continue the motion enough to off balance the opponent.

Now that the opponent is pinned, you can then use the left hand to punyo and place it in any painful position on the opponent's face. :uhyeah:

So now you see we can use the basic Left vs Right #1 to introduce locks, takedowns, and throws!!!

artyon:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 28, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Here are some variations to be executed after move #5 described earlier in the technical discussion.
> 
> The Variation numbers are only an instrument of description.
> 
> ...



Good stuff Harold!  We'll try some out tonight.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Good stuff Harold!  We'll try some out tonight.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy



Thanks, Andy!

You can use Variation #2 - #5 to work in the various dumogs that were taught: Standard Palm Press to the ground - which I hate, raking the deltoid/bicep to armbar, knee spin, etc

Later,

Palusut


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 7, 2004)

Heres a lock the GM Remy showed us in 96 that I don't remember him going over after (at least in the camps I was at).

Off of the intial high back hand strike from the driver (still out in sinawali range) snake your stick inward with the tip wrapping the wrist.  This would be the same wrap as the "Tie Lock" except with the LH vs. the RH instead of RH to RH.

So now that you have snaked the hand, keeping pressure towards the outside (against his wrist with your stick) raise up the arm slightly and enter in underneath the arm and pivot as if you are doing a "Standing Center Lock" however you should have his stick hand trapped with your stick and in a very painful lock.

_You will not be in a Standing Center lock here, the entry and the pivot are similar that's all._  Anyway this works if the person has a firm hold on thier stick and if you keep the pressure towards the outside as you enter in under the arm.

This has been a good thread even without the pictures.  Most of my stuff is written down anyway so I have enjoyed reading the different variations.  I hope we can keep this going.

Mark


----------

